# Copper HM Female x Copper HM Male Spawn Log



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all!
So today I introduced my male and female to eachother, this wasn't the spawn I was planning at first but this pair is much more interested in eachother and the make has been building nests already. So I just got this pair on Wednesday and they are already eating a ton and very active. I thought they were ready to breed, so I was like whatever I'm gonna do this, lol... So here are the parents. Right now they are in a 1/3 filled 5 gallon tank with a ton of Java moss, some IAL bark and oak leaves for nesting and tannins

AB picture









My picture









AB picture










My picture


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

So far it's not looking good at all, the female is definitely ready and is barring up, flaring and ready to breed but the male isn't. He was actively flaring and showing off but now he's breathing heavily in the plants even though the females in the chimney


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

So I put one of my other males in there and it's looking soo much better, plus there's a ton of thunder and rain near us...so I hope it'll go well from new on


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Here's a pic of the new male that I put in there, this was the pair I was going to go with in the first place but I didn't think it'd go well, but I was wrong.... Lol. It's going a lot better and he has a nest going now!

Here's a pic of the new daddy


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I like the new one daddy better. xD

Good luck.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, the new daddy is dead now


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Mo said:


> Well, the new daddy is dead now


So sorry to hear that. What happened?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't even now. I separated the pair this morning because the male had no nest and look stressed. I got home today to find him dead... What a great day.


----------



## madyjane (Aug 10, 2013)

woah what happened


----------



## madyjane (Aug 10, 2013)

sorry to hear that


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

His is the best birthday ever... As soon as I get back into Bettas my favorite male dies


----------



## Jennifer Vazquez (Jul 12, 2013)

That's so sad about the male. It's too bad he died before they had fry. He was amazing.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I lost my favorite female on my birthday too, but (thank goodness) I got fry from her a week earlier.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh no. Sorry to hear. :-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He was a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

were you tryinng to breed the new male?? (the one who passed) he looks like a rosetail to me..


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yep.. Also there's a difference between an inbred and deformed rose tail, than a rose tail, this guy had no apparent issues with his extra finnagge. 
Thanks for he comfort guys


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok ^_^ how the parents doin?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They are doing good now, still conditioning them


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

are these from Norax? If so I have siblings. My pairs did awesome! All 4 fish willing to breed right away...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yep


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Mo said:


>


Wow Mo! That dad is really amazing! Great finnage and stuff but wondering? how do you keep your halfmoon's tail healy? - side question aside from breeding.

Sorry bout the news though..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Norax has some nice fish.


----------

